# Flats boat for Sarasota, Bradenton, and maybe Port Charlotte area



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Dolphin super skiff 17 ft will do everything you want and more.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

I guess I should add another factor, the strike is around 26k. I can put a deposit down now and continue to save for a Summer delivery. That works out well for me. I would need to go used for anything more expensive than 25K. As far as I know, Dolphin SS's are significantly over 25K so I would need to purchased a used one. Not saying it's out of the picture but in my experience finding the right used boat is really REALLY tough!


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

You should take a look at a dragonfly emerger and go wet test one.

Super dry, stable, no hull slap, and poles fantastically.

There is a used one for sale for 13,500 for the hull.  You could add a new motor and a few modifications an still be under 25.

http://www.smallcraftwarning.net/2008_Emerger_16_1.html#2


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I think either 17 Dragonfly looks better for his needs

Just saying


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> You should take a look at a dragonfly emerger and go wet test one.
> 
> Super dry, stable, no hull slap, and poles fantastically.
> 
> ...


I'm looking for a center console and not a tiller. I should have put that in the original post. However I've never heard of the boat maker. I will check them out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

How about a mako?


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> How about a mako?


I took a step on a new Mako a few months ago. The floor gave as I walked on it (I'm a normal sized guy). I've heard a bunch of quality related complaints and suspect the resale value would be below par because of the Bass Pro Shops reputation.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Personally, I buy a used hellsbay guide, marquesa, or super skiff. If your patient, you will get the right one for the right price. 
Good luck with the new buy!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

16 or 18 egret. Buy a clean used one, take care of it and when it comes time to sell you will barely lose anything if at all.(If you buy it fair) you can only do that with one other boat and that's hellsbay. But their boats can't handle the rough like the egret. Basically egret is a good all around tarpon boat. Hells bay is more of a bonefish/redfish boat. But obviously you could do all in either boats


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

So, your budget is $25K, your garage is 21' and you want a center console and you're concerned about handling chop, but not so much about going skinny.  It also appears that you won't be poling much.

Based on your criteria, you need look at 18' footers in the 90 to 135 hp range.  At this time $25K will buy a lot of used boat, but not necessarily that much new, especially if you're looking at exotic special purpose skiffs.  I'd say your best bet would be Craig's List.  Here are a few deals I'd consider if I had $25K to spend:

http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/boa/4211811451.html
Can't go wrong with ActionCraft.

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/boa/4198137337.html
I would jump on this one today if I had the bucks.

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/boa/4221094718.html
Hewes is always worth considering, especially if you like the lapstrake look.

http://daytona.craigslist.org/boa/4203293612.html
I throw this one in, because these old Prolines are built like tanks, ride extremely well and are usually unappreciated by the unwashed masses.

For way less than $25K, any of these boats could be made into something spectacular.


----------



## SemperFiSH (Jun 19, 2013)

Another 2 cents...Older Silver King 16.  I had someone tell me yesterday there was one in Homasassa for 9k.  Even if you repower you are under 25 K.  The boat was designed by Mark Scott for just what you described.

Here is an 18... 9500
http://www.boattrader.com/listing/1993-Silver-King-188-102080340

This ones been on boat trader a little while.  Newer power...
http://www.boattrader.com/listing/1991-Silver-King-Signature-Series-371707


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Panga Marine is right here and they are very versatile boats.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

that blue 16 ft Silver King is a smoking deal with an 06 yammie 90. That blue will buff out real nice. 



> Another 2 cents...Older Silver King 16.  I had someone tell me yesterday there was one in Homasassa for 9k.  Even if you repower you are under 25 K.  The boat was designed by Mark Scott for just what you described.
> 
> Here is an 18... 9500
> http://www.boattrader.com/listing/1993-Silver-King-188-102080340
> ...


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

Maverick Master Angler 17 or 18.5 ft. Take a ride in one and you will know what I am talking about. I am from Tampa and I fish for tarpon off the beach, at the Skyway, and Bean Pt. and Egmont Pass. This boat cuts through chop and is the perfect west coast flats boat. I can also pole in less than a foot of water for tailing reds. I have done this many times in Tampa as well as Florida Bay.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> Panga Marine is right here and they are very versatile boats.


I've spoke with Panga Marine. I am considering a Panga 18. Trouble is, I've had a hard time getting an idea of how they compare to an 18' Redfisher or AC1720. It seems like people either love or hate the Panga design...


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> So, your budget is $25K, your garage is 21' and you want a center console and you're concerned about handling chop, but not so much about going skinny.  It also appears that you won't be poling much.
> 
> Based on your criteria, you need look at 18' footers in the 90 to 135 hp range.  At this time $25K will buy a lot of used boat, but not necessarily that much new, especially if you're looking at exotic special purpose skiffs.  I'd say your best bet would be Craig's List.  Here are a few deals I'd consider if I had $25K to spend:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information. The Hewes looks somewhat interesting although I'm not sure if the trailer can be modified to fit in my garage. I'll check into that.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> Another 2 cents...Older Silver King 16.  I had someone tell me yesterday there was one in Homasassa for 9k.  Even if you repower you are under 25 K.  The boat was designed by Mark Scott for just what you described.
> 
> Here is an 18... 9500
> http://www.boattrader.com/listing/1993-Silver-King-188-102080340
> ...


Thanks for the information. I don't know a lot of about the older Silver King's but from my recollection they are basically a Maverick hull. Is that correct?


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> Maverick Master Angler 17 or 18.5 ft. Take a ride in one and you will know what I am talking about. I am from Tampa and I fish for tarpon off the beach, at the Skyway, and Bean Pt. and Egmont Pass. This boat cuts through chop and is the perfect west coast flats boat. I can also pole in less than a foot of water for tailing reds. I have done this many times in Tampa as well as Florida Bay.


Thanks for the info. I think a MA17 would be a good fit for what I plan on doing and could be made to fit in my garage with the right trailer.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

So in terms of draft and ability to handle chop, how does An Action Craft 1720 compare to a MA17/18.5, RF18? Is the BT Strike going to draft significantly less and be a rougher ride than all the above?

Looking at the list below (which I think someone on Microskiff may have put together), I think a Tarpon or Hybrid skiff is what would work best for me. Where would the AC1720 and Strike fit into this list? I would assume the Panga would best fit into the Tarpon Skiff category...


Tarpon Skiffs (8-10" draft, wider boats= more effort in poling. Have deep transom deadrise for great ride in open water, harder to spin then skiffs listed further below, can handle 3' chop no problems, can fish 4)
- HB Marquesa
- EC Vantage
- Maverick HPX 18
- Hewes Redfisher/Bayfisher 
- Maverick Master Angler 17

Hybrid Skiff (6-8" draft, sharp entry that continues deadirse moving back for good ride, dry ride, pole fairly easy, the do it all boats, can keep you safe in 3' chop but will get a little wet and beat up, can fish 3)
- EC Fury
- HB 17.8 (Professional)
- Maverick HPX 17
- Islamordsa 18 (SUPER EXPENSIVE!!!)
- Bohemian 17
- Dolphin Superskiff 16
- Ankona Cayenne

Poling Skiffs (5-6" draft, also sharp entry but becomes flat fairly quickly with decent ride, dead silent/no hull slap, little effort in poling the boat, spin easily, can handle 2-3' chop but will get wet and beat up, can fish 3)
- EC Lostmen
- HB Waterman
- Ankona SUV 17
- Beavertail B2
- HPX 17 Tunnel
- Beavertail Strike

Technical/Niche Skiffs (3-5" draft, entry but becomes flat quickly, dead silent/no hull slap, no effort in poling, tracks straight as an arrow, on the smaller size, can fish 2 comfortably and some can fish 3 but you have to like each other, can handle 2' chop)
- EC Caimen
- EC Gladesman
- HB Gladeskiff
- HB Whipray
- Ankona Copperhead
- Ankona Shadowcast
- HPX 15 Micro


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

The Strike is already on the list under poling skiffs.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

The Action Craft does not even compare to the MA 17. The Mavericks are a much better made boat and ride much smoother. As far as draft goes, they are pretty much the same


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> The Strike is already on the list under poling skiffs.


Whoops you are right.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Go far a ride and compare. There a plenty of brand snobs  pick what you enjoy to use


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> Go far a ride and compare. There a plenty of brand snobs  pick what you enjoy to use


I plan on doing that but want to narrow the list down by eliminating boats that aren't well suited to doing what I want to do.


----------



## atipper (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a 18' shipoke and it is a great riding boat that can get skinny enough for reds and snooks. I have a 150 on it with a jack plate and i see low 50's as far as speed goes. The hull is the same as a dolphin 18 but with a different cap on it.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> I have a 18' shipoke and it is a great riding boat that can get skinny enough for reds and snooks. I have a 150 on it with a jack plate and i see low 50's as far as speed goes. The hull is the same as a dolphin 18 but with a different cap on it.


I am looking at their website. Not familiar with the boats. Is the hull the same as the Dolphin 18 SS, BC, or Renegade? Does the Shipoke 16 use the same hull as the Dolphin 16? Are these boats comparable in cost to the Dolphin equivalent when bought new? How about the quality? Thanks.


----------



## SemperFiSH (Jun 19, 2013)

By the definition provided, I would say the AC 1720 would fit into more of the Tarpon skiff range based on draft. That being said, I lived in Port Orange and fished with a guide for several years that used the AC 1720 Fly Fisher to run all over the lagoon and was very successful. I think he has changed to Hells Bay since. Point being the AC 1720 would run nice in chop, poled okay, and draft little enough to chase reds up on the shallow flats. 

I suggested the Silver King as it is affordable, and a great classic hull that would probably fit the Tarpon skiff category you site above also. Mark Scott designed it to run chop and there are guides still running these boats in Homasassa and Charolette Harbor. That being said I looked at AC's before I bought mine. 

I just recently purchased it though, because I wasn't comfortable taking my technical skiff on the beach.

I just think its exciting trying to figure out what the best thing for you is going to be, as I've had the same struggle. It is all give and take! I've gone from jon boats to technical skiff to bay boat and now in between. Good Luck. I'm enjoying watching and look forward to what you get.


----------



## atipper (Dec 11, 2012)

The quality is great. They are under new ownership, but i am sure that the new owner is keeping the high standers that previous owners Fred Archibald and Eugene Son set. Not sure about the 16'. The 18' have been around since the 70's. As far as price goes dolphin and shipoke are about the same. Here is a link for the 18'. http://www.floridasportsman.com/2013/04/05/shipoke-18/
since this article there has been a ownership change.

There were also around 63 boats built by Fred Archibald. Here is a link from back in the day.
http://www.twotree.net/shipoke/specs.htm
http://www.twotree.net/shipoke/rigging.htm


----------



## BKG4211 (Oct 19, 2013)

Have you considered the Beavertail Micro or Ankona Copperhead?  Both can be had < $20K.  Options added to the base model will increase the base price.  Both are quality skiffs with solid fit and finish.  Will and Liz with Beavertail and Mel with Ankona are class acts.

I bought a BT Micro with the Ankona coming in a very close second.  When paying cash, the Down payment when you order a BT is $1000 and they hold the check without cashing it.  Not sure how they handle it if you are financing.  You can order it as far in advance as you like.  50% of the total of the boat is due when they start building with the other 50% is due on delivery.  Build time is 2-3 weeks in my experience.

The tiller BT Micro tiller model starts has a base price of $18,000 with boat, trailer and motor. The side console starts at $19,500. BT has a huge array of options. The options add to the base price.

Hellsbay, Maverick and Dolphin make excellent skiffs. They are solidly established builders making quality boats and the price reflects this. Going used can get you in one cheaper, but these boats are noted for their outstanding resale value; and I would inquire about how buying used would affect the warranty on the hull.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy an Ankona. They are probably the least expensive of the bunch. I think a Copperhead with boat, trailer and motor that is water ready with a decent set of options can be had for $17-18k.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

This will solve your garage issue.

http://www.iboats.com/Bolt-On-Fold-...ue-5000-lbs-Class-II-Fulton/dm/view_id.341673


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> I just think its exciting trying to figure out what the best thing for you is going to be, as I've had the same struggle.  It is all give and take!  I've gone from jon boats to technical skiff to bay boat and now in between.  Good Luck.  I'm enjoying watching and look forward to what you get.


You are right. It's an exciting process but also a little overwhelming at times. I've fished this area for my whole life but have never had a boat. I guess that's what makes it difficult is I don't know exactly how I'll wind up using the boat. Because of this a versatile boat, something that is a jack of all trades, makes a lot of sense! Thanks for the tip on the Silver King. I will keep an eye out for those. I have sent the guy with an 18' in Sarasota an email but haven't heard anything yet.

Your advice is much appreciated!


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> The quality is great. They are under new ownership, but i am sure that the new owner is keeping the high standers that previous owners Fred Archibald and Eugene Son set. Not sure about the 16'. The 18' have been around since the 70's. As far as price goes dolphin and shipoke are about the same. Here is a link for the 18'. http://www.floridasportsman.com/2013/04/05/shipoke-18/
> since this article there has been a ownership change.
> 
> There were also around 63 boats built by Fred Archibald. Here is a link from back in the day.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I will look into them further. They sure sound like nice boats!


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> Have you considered the Beavertail Micro or Ankona Copperhead?  Both can be had < $20K.  Options added to the base model will increase the base price.  Both are quality skiffs with solid fit and finish.  Will and Liz with Beavertail and Mel with Ankona are class acts.


I have been giving serious thought to a Beavertail Strike. The idea of buying from a local company that produces quality boats really appeals to me. However, I'm not sure that the Strike is the right boat for me. Everyone says it handles chop and non protected water well, but I'm still not sure it's up for the role of going up and down the beaches for Tarpon on a day that isn't "ideal". 

The Strike hull appears to be mostly flat in the back. I read a post on this forum from last June, where someone mentioned that BT is testing a hull in the Keys that is similar to the Strike but with more V (like a mini BT3). It sounds like the hull might handle a little more like the Super Skiff. For what I want, sacrificing a little draft for better handling of rougher water sounds like it would be a good tradeoff.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw the new hull you're talking about last week and they should have it ready for the Miami boat show. They also have a new demo BT Strike with a 90 that you'll really like running. Either skiff will do what you want and also fit in your garage with the right trailer.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

In case you didn't hear me the first time..
E G R E T
Ftw


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

1720 is a great boat for your area. I live in Sarasota and have a 1622 and it's perfect for everything around here but I have a micro skiff for the glades backcountry and other super shallow situations. Best if both worlds


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> In case you didn't hear me the first time..
> E G R E T
> Ftw


Egret's are high in my list. My concern is, I think waiting for the right Egret 167 to pop up at a reasonable price on the used market could take a long time! They don't seem to come up for sale very often. 35k plus for a new one is definitely out of my range. Hopefully I get lucky and have the right boat pop up at the right time!


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> 1720 is a great boat for your area. I live in Sarasota and have a 1622 and it's perfect for everything around here but I have a micro skiff for the glades backcountry and other super shallow  situations. Best if both worlds


Thanks for the input. I am also looking at 1620 & 1622's.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> I saw the new hull you're talking about last week and they should have it ready for the Miami boat show.  They also have a new demo BT Strike with a 90 that you'll really like running.  Either skiff will do what you want and also fit in your garage with the right trailer.


Hi Captain McKee. I've seen a few of your posts. It sounds like you are very familiar with the Beavertail line of skiffs. In your opinion, how is the Action Craft 1720 v.s. the Beavertail Strike? I am particularly interested in the Strike's ability to handle chop and do things like fish off the beaches for Tarpon in typical Florida seas. Any idea how the new 17' boat might differ from the current Strike? Thanks!


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

I really think the right boat for you is a used BT vengeance. Perfect for running the beach and fishing shallow as any reds can go . I been in some nasty condition with my old vengeance end I never got disappointed or scare. Bad ass boat and some used ones should be popping up soon


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> > In case you didn't hear me the first time..
> > E G R E T
> > Ftw
> 
> ...


A good friend of mine recently sold his 1997 Egret 16' Carbon Kevlar for $20.5K and it was immaculate.  It had a pristine Yamaha 130hp on it.

You should be able to find a decent used one in the 18k - 25k range, if your patient.

No light poling skiff is going to be fun on the beach when the wind is blowing.  I've been on a HB 17.8 and a 18' Maverick HPX in 15mph winds out of the west and both boats had a few waves crash over the bow.  Not fun at all... A bay boat like a 23' Dorado is better when it's blowing on the beach.

Here's one on boat trader http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2007-Egret-16'7-372520


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> > > In case you didn't hear me the first time..
> > > E G R E T
> > > Ftw
> >
> ...


Thanks for the info. I will keep an eye out for a good used one in that 18-25 range.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> I really think the right boat for you is a used BT vengeance. Perfect for running the beach and fishing shallow  as any reds can go . I been in some nasty condition with my old vengeance end I never got disappointed or scare. Bad ass boat and some used ones should be popping up soon


Just curious, I noticed you say there should be some used ones popping up soon. Is there something happening soon that you think will cause a lot of current Vengeance owners to put their boat on the used market?


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> > I really think the right boat for you is a used BT vengeance. Perfect for running the beach and fishing shallow  as any reds can go . I been in some nasty condition with my old vengeance end I never got disappointed or scare. Bad ass boat and some used ones should be popping up soon
> 
> 
> Just curious, I noticed you say there should be some used ones popping up soon. Is there something happening soon that you think will cause a lot of current Vengeance owners to put their boat on the used market?


Notting happening, but with the new Strike-Micro-BTV on the market they will be a some old vengeance coming up for sale


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> > > I really think the right boat for you is a used BT vengeance. Perfect for running the beach and fishing shallow  as any reds can go . I been in some nasty condition with my old vengeance end I never got disappointed or scare. Bad ass boat and some used ones should be popping up soon
> >
> >
> > Just curious, I noticed you say there should be some used ones popping up soon. Is there something happening soon that you think will cause a lot of current Vengeance owners to put their boat on the used market?
> ...


That's good to know. Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

He said "Must be able to cross chop in open water (I don't want something super skinny and extremely limited)" so I don't think a technical poling skiff such as the BT Micro or even the Strike will fit his needs.

We fish similar areas with similar conditions and it seems like you like the same types of fishing as me based on your original post. I'd look hard at the Maverick Master Angler or a similar boat. For our areas, you will want the bigger water capability and will rarely run into a situation where it's too skinny to get where you want to fish. Personally, I've never been on one but, like I said, I've heard great things. Keep your eye out for used Hell's Bay Guides, too, or other similar boats.

Good luck man! Let us know what you get!


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> He said "Must be able to cross chop in open water (I don't want something super skinny and extremely limited)" so I don't think a technical poling skiff such as the BT Micro or even the Strike will fit his needs.
> 
> We fish similar areas with similar conditions and it seems like you like the same types of fishing as me based on your original post. I'd look hard at the Maverick Master Angler or a similar boat. For our areas, you will want the bigger water capability and will rarely run into a situation where it's too skinny to get where you want to fish. Personally, I've never been on one but, like I said, I've heard great things. Keep your eye out for used Hell's Bay Guides, too, or other similar boats.
> 
> Good luck man! Let us know what you get!


Thanks a lot for the advice! I appreciate hearing of your experiences fishing this area. It is very helpful!


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

So far it seems the best candidates are the Hewes Redfisher, Maverick MA, Egrets, a few of the Hells Bay models (Guide and Marquesa?), as well as a few other "tarpon skiffs". Does anyone have experience with one of the above boats as well as a Panga Marine 18'er? I like the idea of a pure flats boat a little more (more walkable room) but the still want to investigate the Panga further.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Just buy this and let me fish with you

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1387369161

On a serious note, check the mbc forum for info and first hand experience with the Master Angler. FMH on this forum should be able to give you some good info on the Hell's Bays. The Hewes is nice but there are some things to watch out for...I was looking for one myself and ended up going a different route. Haven't really heard anything bad about the Egrets...not sure if anyone on the forum has one but you couldn't go wrong. Panga...deerfly on this forum has a basic Panga 18 and I've been fishing with him. Fit and finish is okay but the versatility of the Panga hull is undeniable. Float relatively shallow and handle big water with relative ease. VERY dry. And you can fish 3 anglers comfortably. 4 is possible, too.

I think you should narrow it to the Guide, Master Angler, Egret, and Panga and test drive them all. The reason I say Guide over Marquesa is simple...price. I don't know if I've seen a sub-40k Marquesa. But they are gorgeous...me want.


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

I've been following this thread and saw a boat tonight here in SC that seems like it would be right up your alley and is in your price range. It's an early 2000s 18' Hewes Bonefisher - not the lapstrake hull Hewes - pretty sure this hull became the Maverick HPX. The boat has been repowered with a newer 115 Yamaha 4 stroke (not sure what year, but warranty through 2017) and has a newer aluminum trailer that looked to be in good shape. It has all the bells and whistles and looked to be in pretty good shape when I stopped by to have a look tonight. Seems like it would be a pretty good balance between shallow water and open water capabilities. Probably will get a little bit skinnier than some of the other boats you're looking at, but speaking from experience, you're eventually going to want to get even skinnier than you think right now. I doubt you would be giving up to much in the way of ride, and the cockpit is actually deeper than my 2000 16' Hewes Bonefisher lappy (an outstanding open water boat), so I would have no reservations about fishing tarpon off the beach or running the passes in this boat. Asking price is $20K. Let me know if you want me to get contact info for you, I have no connection to the owner, but this struck me as a pretty good deal since it's a proven hull in good condition with new power.


----------



## Mavericky (Nov 22, 2013)

1996 Maverick 18.5 Master Angler for sale $17,000.

2007 Suzuki 175 four stroke SS prop, less than 200 hours
2008 RollsAxle aluminium trailer with LED lights(Rolls Axle has a unique urethane lifetime spring)
21 foot fiberglass pole
Hull re-gelcoated by Maverick in 2012
New poling platform by Wallaby’s 2012
New batteries 2012
New rocker switches and panel by Master Repair 2010
New LED lights by Master Repair 2010
New flip-up push pole holders by Master Repair 2010
Two live wells, Forward anchor locker, Locking rod lockers
This boat has more below deck storage than my 21’ Paramount or my 23’ Seacraft
Over $35,000 invested
http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3790/11092423455_f6ec3f52d3_c.jpg
http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2810/11092494876_a3a85ed7a1_c.jpg
http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3740/11092478406_36052ff788_c.jpg
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5546/11092605533_76b13c4321_c.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7404/11092497366_ca931443cd_c.jpg


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

nice boat.


----------



## cast4tailers (Mar 16, 2007)

I fish a Hells Bay "guide" out of Sarasota and can add a little info to your search criteria. Basically during tarpon season, you have 3 conditions to define your day. 1. Poleable=Nice and calm, can use a push pole or trolling motor, some of the boats on the list do this better than others. 2. Doable=Borderline standing or poling off the platform, the troller will work but sometimes the cavitation from the prop will spook most fish. This day is the most common, and most of the time is spent on the anchor ball waiting on the fish. Any of these skiffs will work here, some will take more water over the bow, others will be noisy, but your still on the anchor. Some will need to leave sooner than others.  What you need to consider is after you hook up and have to chase the fish at a slow idle. Some boats do this better than others like the panga or the egret, others with lower freeboard will take on some water. It's all a compromise, I like my skiff for the ability to pole quietly and easily, deck space, and nimbleness. Oh yea, 3. Nasty out. I still fish my boat in nasty conditions as long as my bilge is working and I am not repeatedly taking em over the bow. Honestly, none of the boats listed are good in these conditions, so you go out in hopes of jumping a few and not worry about taking chase.... 

Now as far as the ride to and from fishing grounds, obviously the bigger boats with more dead rise will perform better. But like a said, it's all a compromise, or a 2 boat fishery...


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm partial to a 18.5 Maverick Master Angler with new power. 

Egrets are sweet but you gonna pay a premium but it will hold it's value when it comes time to sell or trade up. 

If you buy a Hells Bay for smart $ you might make a few bucks if and when you sell.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

17 ft dolphin super skiff......... Be patient and you will find one.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> I've been following this thread and saw a boat tonight here in  SC that seems like it would be right up your alley and is in your price range.  It's an early 2000s 18' Hewes Bonefisher - not the lapstrake hull Hewes - pretty sure this hull became the Maverick HPX.  The boat has been repowered with a newer 115 Yamaha 4 stroke (not sure what year, but warranty through 2017) and has a newer aluminum trailer that looked to be in good shape.  It has all the bells and whistles and looked to be in pretty good shape when I stopped by to have a look tonight.  Seems like it would be a pretty good balance between shallow water and open water capabilities.  Probably will get a little bit skinnier than some of the other boats you're looking at, but speaking from experience, you're eventually going to want to get even skinnier than you think right now.  I doubt you would be giving up to much in the way of ride, and the cockpit is actually deeper than my 2000 16' Hewes Bonefisher lappy (an outstanding open water boat), so I would have no reservations about fishing tarpon off the beach or running the passes in this boat.  Asking price is $20K.  Let me know if you want me to get contact info for you, I have no connection to the owner, but this struck me as a pretty good deal since it's a proven hull in good condition with new power.


Thanks a lot the note. At this point, I don't have 20K to sink into a boat. If the price is that high, I'd need to finance. However, thanks a lot for running it by me!


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> What you need to consider is after you hook up and have to chase the fish at a slow idle. Some boats do this better than others like the panga or the egret, others with lower freeboard will take on some water. It's all a compromise, I like my skiff for the ability to pole quietly and easily, deck space, and nimbleness.


Correct me if I'm wrong (just want to make sure I understand). In the above, you are saying that boats with more V (Egret, MA, etc) are better at following the fish at a slow idle.... correct? Thanks for your information! Very good insight that I hadn't thought of..


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> 17 ft dolphin super skiff.........   Be patient and you will find one.


You are not the first to mention this.... I definitely have an eye out for one!


----------



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

My dad and I have a 18 ft Panga Marine that I run and fish out of Sarasota. Its a great boat for nearshore fishing and bay fishing, but the hull is very noisy for shallow flats. If you don't mind wading then this is fine. The boat is also very tough to pole in windy conditions, so I would put it far away from the poling skiff category. Draft wise, I think it would be in the 10"-12" category loaded down.

Tarpon fishing in the boat is good if your looking to troll or motor (when its really rough) in deeper areas for fish, but not ideal for fishing the bars. 

For an 18ft skiff she takes the waves damn good, but just like any boat she has her limits (which I have come close to).

The finish on the Pangas is worse that all the boats you have mentioned, due to the fact that there is no liner, but the fish don't seem to care!

I would consider a Beavertail Strike if you don't mind sacrificing some of that big boat feel for some stealth. I've heard from several who claim it is the driest riding poling skiff on the market. I would go up to their shop in Palmetto and ride on one, you will be impressed. 

Now saying all of this, I pick up a BT micro from Will and Liz in a few days, so I will soon have the best of both worlds.

Good luck with the search.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Maverick Master Angler. I am bias cause my boat has that hull


----------



## BKG4211 (Oct 19, 2013)

> > Have you considered the Beavertail Micro or Ankona Copperhead?  Both can be had < $20K.  Options added to the base model will increase the base price.  Both are quality skiffs with solid fit and finish.  Will and Liz with Beavertail and Mel with Ankona are class acts.
> 
> 
> I have been giving serious thought to a Beavertail Strike. The idea of buying from a local company that produces quality boats really appeals to me. However, I'm not sure that the Strike is the right boat for me. Everyone says it handles chop and non protected water well, but I'm still not sure it's up for the role of going up and down the beaches for Tarpon on a day that isn't "ideal".
> ...


I saw the new hull and talked to Will today. There is more to it than having more "V". I think it will greatly enhance the performance characteristics of the already impressive Strike.

They still have work to do to get to a fully assembled prototype, but I can assure you the hull changes are substantial.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I will call them and ask about the new boat.


----------



## BKG4211 (Oct 19, 2013)

> Thanks for the info. I will call them and ask about the new boat.


I think at this point in time BT is looking at this as an enhanced Strike. I don't know if they will make it a new model or do something like they did with the Stu Apte Strike.

It is significantly different. From some thing Will said, I think they have 'pooners and bay fishermen in their sights with this hull. There is a mod to the hull that should really help when backing up on poons.


----------

